# GCC national



## shellyq8 (Feb 27, 2013)

i am a GCC national wishing to move to Dubai to live & work.

I know i won't need a visa, but will i need a work permit? If so, how can i get that? And do i get it before or after i get a job? Also, do i apply for jobs online before moving? Or go for a long visit and go job hunting?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You would not need for a residence/work visa to be stamped into your passport, but would need a version of the labor card that expats have, to be issued to you, not sure what it's called but it's along the same lines just looks different. Other than that the process of finding a job is pretty much the same... Good info here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------

